# December 2007 Pool #1 Winner



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*New Rule - All Players Please Read!!!*
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=96259

18. . . . . . JaKaAch

jjefrey..............
tech-ninja.......
Triolent............
SteveDMatt....
Troop_lee...........
rack04..........
ca21455..........
RUDY351....... 
JaKaAch............ 
stig..............
doctorcue...........
SDmate..............
yourchoice...........
jjirons69........


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

:bl CONGRATS JaKaAch :bl

PM me your address


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Yup, Addy please!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

congrats mate:tu


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

I'll have a package coming your way mid week.

Congrats:bl


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

Dancing monkeys are cool.
Dancing bananas are ________. Fill in the blank.

PM with my address has been sent. 
Thanks 
Jeff


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Congrats! I'll get something out to you soon :tu


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

A little bundle of joy will be headed your way soon!


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Package will be in the mail this week._

_Congrats...:bl_


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

Congrats, I got your PM. I'll get something out this week.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

PM received! Coming your way soon.


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

Good work. I will have a package out to you ASAP. :tu


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats. I got your pm and will ship your winnings as soon as possible.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey.............*Responded*
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........*Responded*
SteveDMatt.....*Responded*
Troop_lee........*Responded*
rack04............*Responded*
ca21455..........*Responded*
RUDY351.........*Responded*
JaKaAch..........*Dancing Gorilla*
stig..............
doctorcue........*Responded*
SDmate...........*Responded*
yourchoice.......*Responded*
jjirons69..........*Responded*


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

jjefrey.............*Responded*
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........*Responded*
SteveDMatt.....*Responded*
Troop_lee........*Responded*
rack04............*Responded*
ca21455..........*Responded*
RUDY351.........*Responded*
JaKaAch..........*Dancing Gorilla*
stig..............
doctorcue........*Responded*
SDmate...........*Responded*
yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
jjirons69..........*Responded*

Packaged up and will go out tomorrow.


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

jjefrey.............*Responded*
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........*Responded*
SteveDMatt.....0103 8555 7492 2344 6101
Troop_lee........*Responded*
rack04............*Responded*
ca21455..........*Responded*
RUDY351.........*Responded*
JaKaAch..........*Dancing Gorilla*
stig..............
doctorcue........*Responded*
SDmate...........*Responded*
yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
jjirons69..........*Responded*


----------



## Troop_lee (Aug 10, 2007)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........Responded
SteveDMatt.....0103 8555 7492 2344 6101
Troop_lee........0103 8555 7493 0700 9710
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........Responded
RUDY351.........Responded
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig..............
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........Responded
yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
jjirons69..........Responded


----------



## Triolent (Apr 5, 2007)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........0103 8555 7493 0682 7940
SteveDMatt.....0103 8555 7492 2344 6101
Troop_lee........0103 8555 7493 0700 9710
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........Responded
RUDY351.........Responded
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig..............
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........Responded
yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
jjirons69..........Responded


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........0103 8555 7493 0682 7940
SteveDMatt.....0103 8555 7492 2344 6101
Troop_lee........0103 8555 7493 0700 9710
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 3375
RUDY351.........Responded
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig..............
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........Responded
yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
jjirons69..........Responded


----------



## RUDY351 (Mar 7, 2007)

_Sorry I forgot to post DC# 03070020000011063982._
_Was shipped on Jan 3..._


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........ Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........0408 5010 4110 0404 3375
RUDY351.........DC# 0307 0020 0000 1106 3982
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig..............
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........Responded
yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
jjirons69..........Responded


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> yourchoice.......0306 3030 0002 8076 9980





USPS.com said:


> Label/Receipt Number: 0306 3030 0002 8076 9980
> Status: Missent
> 
> Your item was misrouted. The error has been corrected and every effort is being made to deliver it as soon as possible. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


WTF! Never had that happen before! I tried to get it to you quickly...let me know if anything didn't seem to take the added journey too well. I'm hoping the cold weather helps.


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

No worries Joel, everything looks great.

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........ Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Responded
ca21455.......... Received-Thank You John
RUDY351......... Received-Thank You RUDY

JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig..............
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........Responded
yourchoice....... Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........Responded


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Jeff, on their way!

DC# 0103 8555 7492 6922 9126

Now, go to Vegas!!


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Dc# 0103 8555 7491 7493 9318


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........Received-Thank You John
RUDY351.........Received-Thank You RUDY
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig................Dc# 0103 8555 7491 7493 9318 
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........Responded
yourchoice.......Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........DC# 0103 8555 7492 6922 9126


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Congrats! I'll have it out this week!


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........Received-Thank You John
RUDY351.........Received-Thank You RUDY
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig................Dc# 0103 8555 7491 7493 9318 
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........0103 8555 7492 0736 6807
yourchoice.......Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........DC# 0103 8555 7492 6922 9126


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Responded
ca21455..........Received-Thank You John
RUDY351.........Received-Thank You RUDY
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig................Dc# 0103 8555 7491 7493 9318 
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........0103 8555 7492 0736 6807
yourchoice.......Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........DC# 0103 8555 7492 6922 9126[/QUOTE]


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

Dc #0103 8555 7493 2389 0286


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............ Dc #0103 8555 7493 2389 0286 
ca21455.........Received-Thank You John 
RUDY351.........Received-Thanks RUDY
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig...............Received-Thanks stig
doctorcue........Responded
SDmate...........DC#0103 8555 7492 0736 6807e2e7d7
yourchoice.......Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........Received-Thanks jj


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

Package out-going!

DC: 0103 8555 7491 6793 5266

Hope you like `em!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey.............Responded
tech-ninja.......Responded
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Received-Thank You Rack
ca21455.........Received-Thank You John 
RUDY351.........Received-Thanks RUDY
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig...............Received-Thanks stig
doctorcue.......Received-Thank You Daniel
SDmate...........Received-Thank You MateWhat the hell is VEGEMITE
yourchoice.......Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........Received-Thanks jj


----------



## SDmate (Apr 24, 2005)

JaKaAch said:


> What the hell is VEGEMITE


vegemite....:dr:tu


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

JaKaAch said:


> SDmate...........Received-Thank You MateWhat the hell is VEGEMITE





SDmate said:


> vegemite....:dr:tu


It looks like I need several bottles(6 pack) of ceral malt beverages(beer) to wash it down.:al :al


----------



## jjefrey (Sep 8, 2007)

Going out today.

Sorry about the delay.

0103 8555 7491 9710 6544


----------



## tech-ninja (Mar 27, 2006)

Out today!

01038555749324681494

Sorry for the delay!


----------



## JaKaAch (Sep 17, 2006)

jjefrey..........Received-Thank You Jeff
tech-ninja........Received-Thank You Stewart
Triolent...........Received-Thank You Ian
SteveDMatt..... Received-Thank You Steve
Troop_lee........Received-Thank You Troop
rack04............Received-Thank You Rack
ca21455.........Received-Thank You John 
RUDY351.........Received-Thanks RUDY
JaKaAch..........Dancing Gorilla
stig...............Received-Thanks stig
doctorcue.......Received-Thank You Daniel
SDmate...........Received-Thank You MateWhat the hell is VEGEMITE
yourchoice.......Received-Thank You Joel
jjirons69..........Received-Thanks jj

*Thanks Pool #1 Players. *
A great selection of smokes(and some Vegemite) from a very generous bunch of Gorillas.
Gorilla hugs for everyone..


----------

